# K-ton Thurs or Fri



## Puck it (Dec 14, 2010)

Snowforecast is saying 2-5" on for Thursday.  Do they mean Thursday night or during the day?  Trying to figure out which day would be better. Winnchill, help?


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 14, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Snowforecast is saying 2-5" on for Thursday.  Do they mean Thursday night or during the day?  Trying to figure out which day would be better. Winnchill, help?



I know, that's part of the difficulty in accumulation forecasting...especially when snowfall occurs overnight...do we show accumulations on that current day and _include that night's accumulations_ -OR- carry forward the nighttime snowfall and report it the following day to correspond with resort snow reports?  With long duration upslope snow events like last week's and this week's, it's tough to split hairs like that.  

But to answer your question...one of the main waves of snow pivots in Wed (PM) so we posted most of the accumulations on that day, even though the official resort reports will show it Thursday morning.  Lighter snow carries through Thurs so the totals you see there are expected to fall through the day and into Thurs night (we may even bump up those totals a bit), so you'll have a little more fresh powder by Friday.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 14, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> I know, that's part of the difficulty in accumulation forecasting...especially when snowfall occurs overnight...do we show accumulations on that current day and _include that night's accumulations_ -OR- carry forward the nighttime snowfall and report it the following day to correspond with resort snow reports? With long duration upslope snow events like last week's and this week's, it's tough to split hairs like that.
> 
> But to answer your question...one of the main waves of snow pivots in Wed (PM) so we posted most of the accumulations on that day, even though the official resort reports will show it Thursday morning. Lighter snow carries through Thurs so the totals you see there are expected to fall through the day and into Thurs night (we may even bump up those totals a bit), so you'll have a little more fresh powder by Friday. Hope that helps.


 
So Thursday looks better then Friday for freshies.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 14, 2010)

Puck it said:


> So Thursday looks better then Friday for freshies.



Either day would be great, but probably Friday to take advantage of as much snow from this setup as possible.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 14, 2010)

What do you think the amount will be Thursday night?


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 14, 2010)

Probably just a few inches more overnight, give or take.  Snows will be starting to wind down about then too so probably not much difference--whichever works better with your schedule I suppose.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 14, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Probably just a few inches more overnight, give or take. Snows will be starting to wind down about then too so probably not much difference--whichever works better with your schedule I suppose.


 

Thanks


----------



## Puck it (Dec 15, 2010)

Any new update on this?  Does not look like snow amounts are panning out.  Your thoughts?


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 16, 2010)

Just saw your note.  Updating totals now.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 16, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Just saw your note. Updating totals now.


 
Bagged today. Heading up tomorrow.  Thanks.  What is Monday looking like.  My kids and I are heading to Sunapee.  Any new insight into the storm Sunday night?


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 16, 2010)

Still snowing at K--hopefully we can squeeze a little more light accumulation today--have fun tomorrow.  

The next storm has been a complete headache.  Still looking like a glancing blow late Sunday into Monday morning--Sunapee would have a better chance than K of accumulations if any.  Will track progress today.  

I'm hoping to get up to Sunapee myself this season!


----------

